# White Amber & Tea (Cut added)



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

White Amber & Tea, turns out a beautiful soft yellow. I accented it with a brighter yellow and some orange.


----------



## Martin (Jun 16, 2008)

Smellit you did it again. :wink:  Maybe you need to make some more molds. Cause it sure did bring out the artist in you. Again beautiful soap, can't wait to see cut pics  

Sonja


----------



## Lucy (Jun 16, 2008)

You are so creative.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Martin said:
			
		

> Smellit you did it again. :wink:  Maybe you need to make some more molds. Cause it sure did bring out the artist in you. Again beautiful soap, can't wait to see cut pics
> 
> Sonja



You know I think because Im not so frustrated anymore by putting molds together.. i just plop in the plastic and its done... gives me relief and more time to enjoy the process.. 

I am going to cut it today.. this afternoon since I made it late last night.. 

but since its a loaf, it will only show on top.. I need to make it into a slab.

But thanks


----------



## Martin (Jun 16, 2008)

I see no problem with you making a slab mold  

Sonja


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Jun 16, 2008)

Awwww, so pretty!!  I like 'em!


----------



## IanT (Jun 16, 2008)

that is awesome!! did you use a confectioners bag for the swirly things??? they look sweeeeeeet


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

nope!

A simple squeeze bottle and a toothpick


----------



## IanT (Jun 16, 2008)

niceeee!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 19, 2008)

Very nice summery soap!


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Jun 19, 2008)

*Gorgeous!*

You go, you SOAP ARTIST!!!! 8)


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 20, 2008)

That's very cool! I like the little designs. Looks very orientally.


----------



## Lane (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice! I love orange/yellow combos!


----------



## digit (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Gorgeous!*



			
				NEASoapWorks said:
			
		

> You go, you SOAP ARTIST!!!! 8)



Ditto!   

Digit


----------



## SoapyGal (Jun 26, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!!

Such an inspiration!!!!


----------

